# Committee email addresses..



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We now have a set of committee email addresses below.

[email protected] [Paul/PaulB]
[email protected] [Mark/NuTTs]
[email protected] [John/Thorney]
[email protected] [Louise/T7]
[email protected] [Graeme/hutters]
[email protected] [Kell/Kell]
[email protected] [Dave/DaveM]
[email protected] [Shash/Emmy]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] [events team]
[email protected] [absoluTTE team]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When will they be "on-line" ??? Mark ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Addresses are live now.

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

oh and

[email protected]


----------

